# Tie out stakes



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Won't be long now......
What are you people using that will not tangle and welds don't break that will last longer than a summer? Jim


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

https://www.lcsupply.com/LCS-Better-Stake-Out/productinfo/BSO/

I've had 2 of these for 4+ years.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

PRT Products


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Ask Clint about the high tech ones Thompson has &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;. Will last forever and nobody will steal them,,,,


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

The Snows said:


> PRT Products


Negative on the welds not breaking.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rnd said:


> Ask Clint about the high tech ones Thompson has ����. Will last forever and nobody will steal them,,,,


He may have a patent....haaaaa


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all...gonna weld up my own as I've tried all the above...Jim


----------



## cjames18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Made my own. I will try to post pictures.


----------

